# عيوب اللحام



## طالب التعلم (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ان شاء الله هذه أول مشاركة لي فى المنتدى وارجوا ان يوفقنى الله عز وجل

مرفق لكم نبذه مبسطة عن عيوب اللحام ارجو من الله ان تفيد الجميع


----------



## سعيد بخيت (14 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 مارس 2009)

تم تحميل الملف

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## mecax (2 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## جعفووووري (5 فبراير 2014)

H,jkjhgjhg


----------



## nehadjehad (6 فبراير 2014)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ashraf_i_ibrahim (9 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

شكرا:75:


----------



## Amir Fouad (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

